# I'm stuck, need opinions.



## vtf (Mar 7, 2013)

I am considering upgrading from my puny Canon xt. I have been researching many styles and my budget is $650 to $700. I don't mind buying used so the available options are at this point the Canon 60d, 5d classic, 1d mark II N. I will eventually add a battery grip and might prefer using a SD card (eye-fi)  but full frame may trump that want. I'm not worried about video per se or the mega pixel battle but do need a better iso/low light handling camera. Is the 60d performance better today than the older more pro styles?
Thanks


----------



## JBrown (Mar 7, 2013)

I hate to say it, but none of those list are that compelling IMO. If I were you I would at least wait till the 70D is announced to see where you fall. My main gripe right now with Canon is the AF on my T3i. Decent camera all around, however Ive been trying to get some birds in flight and its horrible. Canon seems to hide all its good AF systems in the higher end cameras. IMO wait till the 70D comes out and then if its not near your budget go with the T4i for the best ISO performance in the price range.


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 8, 2013)

The 60D is great at ISO speeds up to 800, then ok to about 3200.  While the camera does 6400 and I think even 12800 in extended mode, you wont like it that high.  

That's probably a huge upgrade over what you have now.

My suspicion is that the 70D will show up with a price tag of somewhere between $1300-1500 for the body only.  While the $60D seems to sell for about $800-900 "new", it was about $1200 when it was initially released and I suspect the 70D will probably be slightly higher (because I've noticed every product Canon is announcing seems to be a little more expensive than the product it replaced.)

I have used the 60D (and I own the astrophotography version of this camera, but I've also used the normal version).  I haven't used a 5D original (I have a II & III), nor have I used a 1D II.


----------



## KenC (Mar 8, 2013)

If in saying "puny Canon xt" you mean you want a bigger camera for some reason, then you're on the right track.  However, if you don't care about that, you could save some money by getting any Rebel from the T2i to the T4i, all of which will give you the same high-ISO performance as the 60D or 7D.  Full-frame of course is a whole different thing ...


----------



## vtf (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks all for your imput. Right now 60d's (body only) sell for around $600 but a 5d original sells for same, the thought of a full frame is tempting but if the 60d iso handling is better than the 5d, then that's the winner. I would like to use eye fi but that requires a sd card and only the 60d and 1d mark II offers that. My xt was bought used 3 years ago and began my digital camera experience, I need better iso performance and something more serious in a camera, I still can't afford alot but will continue to research until I'm set. Thanks again for your imput.


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 9, 2013)

Based on what I can tell... the 60D will have better ISO/noise performance than the original 5D (not the Mk II).  

The 5D does ISO 100-1600 in normal range and 3200 in "extended" mode.
The 60D does ISO 100-6400 in normal range and 12800 in "extended" mode.  

The 60D has built-in support for the EyeFi card (Canon's firmware recognizes the card, but to save power (the cards can really drain the battery), the camera disables the card while you're doing _anything_ with the camera.  When the camera goes idle, it activates the EyeFi and starts transmitting.  That means it wont transmit "while" you shoot... it transmits between shots.  But even if you're navigating the menus, changing settings, metering, reviewing previously taken shots, etc. it interrupts and disables the EyeFi.  It has to go "idle".

I wonder if the card will work in a 5D at all... due to it's age.  Have you checked the EyeFi website to see if it's on the list of supported cameras?


----------



## jaomul (Mar 9, 2013)

For your budget I think the 60d is your besy bet for the list of improvements required. The 60d is an improvement over the 50d imo for noise. I believe the 50d was and improvement over the xt. to be fair the 60d is probably canons best value dslr at the moment. The 7d being faster and more tech but at a premium. I don't think waiting for the next generation of cameras is that great as new model cameras come with new model prices

P.S original 5d doesn't have an sd slot I think


----------



## vtf (Mar 9, 2013)

jaomul said:


> For your budget I think the 60d is your besy bet for the list of improvements required. The 60d is an improvement over the 50d imo for noise. I believe the 50d was and improvement over the xt. to be fair the 60d is probably canons best value dslr at the moment. The 7d being faster and more tech but at a premium. I don't think waiting for the next generation of cameras is that great as new model cameras come with new model prices
> 
> P.S original 5d doesn't have an sd slot I think



I'm considering the 5d for the full frame, and may forgo the sd card need for that reason. Thanks for the response.


----------



## texkam (Mar 9, 2013)

The latest Rebel, the T4i should be considered.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2013)

In your price range if I would want Canon I would go with the T4i


----------

